
Show HN: Zoom meetings are a time suck – async video updates are the new jam - wixfi
https://grapevine.team/launch
======
gitgud
Good idea, like vlogging or instagram stories for work.

The only problem is getting people to do them and watch them. Also, one of the
important things about _synchronous_ meetings is discussion and conversation,
this doesn't look like it can replace that.

Pretty cool though

------
Fiveplus
Congratulations on the launch.

What kind of features are you looking to add in the future? Also are there
time limits on how long the videos can be?

~~~
wixfi
Thanks, really appreciate it.

So right now we have a few features in the backlog

1\. Slack / Zapier Integration 2\. Ability to view historical videos 3\.
Transcripts & Search capabilities 4\. Ability to add multiple teams 5\.
Broadcast messages (one-off messages that can be shared publicly outside of
Grapevine).

We haven't discussed limits yet - we are being mindful of what's reasonable
and how browsers will support lengthy recordings within the app.

------
fiatjaf
This is a very good idea.

